

Digital Sharecropping and Social Media - wmeredith
http://voltagecreative.com/articles/digital-sharecropping-social-media/

======
d4rt
The important questions are how much value is derived from: \- Privacy \-
Limited Sharing \- Unlimited Sharing for both Facebook and the user. This can
then be counterbalanced by the costs experienced by the user and Facebook,
such as loss of privacy or spam from applications or adverts (a cost of
attention/time)

If you do not derive a greater value from sharing your information than the
cost, then do not share. It doesn't really matter to this whether Facebook is
deriving value, only if you are incurring costs greater than the value
received. I don't see how this is sharecropping.

